# ¿Te gusta el modding? comparte tus ideas y creaciones



## arubaro22 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola a todos, he creado este tema para compartir todo lo que tenga que ver con el interesante mundo del modding en todos sus aspectos desde: iluminación, refrigeración, diseño de gabinetes, audio, hasta lo que la imaginación nos lleve.

El modding es el arte de personalizar o modificaciones una PC, desde la torre hasta cuaquier periferico u accesorio que la compone. Las modificaciones pueden ser: para darle una mejor estetica o para aumentar su rendimiento, o en el mejor de los casos (para mi gusto) la combinacion de las dos, a las personas que realizan modding se les llama modder. Podemos asimilarlo al tuning en los automoviles, de hecho se trata de lo mismo ya que en el tuning se modifican los autos para tener una mejor visual y/o para aumentar su rendimiento en tosos los sentidios, por esa razon se creo la palabra modding para las PC para diferenciarlo del tuning que es de los autos.
Los invito a que se animen a subir fotos de sus modificaciones en sus PC, y los que no le han hecho nada tambien compartan sus maquinas, asi como tambien circuitos e ideas para modificaciones. Y para romper el hielo les dejo unas fotos de la pc que tuve anteriormente.

Un saludo y espero que no muera el tema


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 8, 2009)

Lo unico que te falto fueron las caracteristicas de tus componentes.

Igual se ve bien.

Saludos.


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 9, 2009)

si es verdad, la maquina era una IBM net vista con lo siguiente: P4 @2.4Ghz, 512MB DDR400, HDD1 western digital de 120GB, HDD2 SAMSUNG 80GB, capturadora de TV flyvideo 2000, GeForce FX5200 128MB, lector de CD genetico, gabadora de DVD SONY y una tarjeta de sonido sound blaster de cuatro canales.
en el gabinete gris (vpr matrix) no se ve la tarjeta de video, pero aca subo una foto del gabinete original de la PC en el que la pueden ver, tambien veran que el disipador de la misma no es el standard ya que se lo cambie para aplicarle un ligero OC

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2009)

una consulta:
el tema de lso fans, no te llena de pelusa la PC ?
esta bien que vos sos de meterle mano, pero para quien no , no es eso un problema ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

mi pc tiene un amd 
-64 x2 4200+ 
-2 gb de memoria ram ddr2
-grafica nvida 7200gs overclockeada y con un pequenio ventilador aniadido.
-1 grabadora y 1 lector de dvd
- tarjeta television tdt por usb externo
-placa base asrock nose que modelo
- y tiene 2 neones,uno azul enel mango,que esta un poco despegado
y otro rojo por dentro que solo se enciende cuando abres la tapadera para que veas por dentro algo.


y por ahi fuera se ven muchos cables sueltos jeje,esta un poco desordenado.
la mayoria son de alimentacion y cosas que tengo enchufadas.
mi preferido es el rojo,que es el que va al subwoofer Kenwood de 12 pulgadas   

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jul 9, 2009)

bueno alvaro, como te prometi aqui me paso!

sabes que a mi cacharro no le he hecho nada,

tengo: 

dual core de 1.8ghz
1gb de ram.
grabadora de dvd.

y ta, jaja no me he animado a hacerle nada!

bueno, sigo el tema, y comparto y ayudo en lo qeu pueda!

atte. wilder alias "alexus"


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 9, 2009)

a todos gracias por participar. Fernando mira el tema de las pelusas y el polvo es segun donde este ubicada la torre, yo la que tengo ahora la tengo destapada y con 3ventiladores agregados (uno de 80mm, otro de 90mm y otro de 40mm ) aparte de los dos que trae (120mm para el micro y 80mm para extraer aire) la tengo a 80cm del piso y alla cada tanto le pego una "soplada" para sacarle el polvo. no es mucho lo que junta en mi caso, pero he visto en el servicio tecnico donde trabaje maquinas que parecian tener un oso de peuche adentro, era inpresionante la cantidad de polvo u pelusa que tenian, llegaba a formarse tipo una tela entre el fan del micro y el disipador del mismo impidiendo que se enfriara. una tarea no muy agradable era lmpiar eso.
ahora les muestro mi actual "poderosa" y que por el momento me tiene bien conforme, es un GATEWAY GT5238E que tiene:
-placa Intel Love Valley DG965LV (no se de donde salio porque es alreves de las demas)
-1GB ddr2 @667MHz
-disco WD 250GB sata
-grabadora de dvd (me la quede de la otra pc)
-capturadora de tv flyvideo 2000 (tambien de la pc anterior)
-core 2duo E6300 de 1.8GHz
-GeForce 8500gt pci-e 16x (para los juegos polenta la overclockeo con riva tuner)
-le revesti algunos cables con cordon de hilo y le agregue 3 ventiladores, dos para la aceleradora y uno para el chipset


Saludos


----------



## unleased! (Jul 11, 2009)

VIIV no era una tecnología que usó intel para los media center?

PD: te recomiendo que cambies los ventiladores por unos de 90mm o de 120mm sobre todo estos últimos ya que los de 40mm son muy escandalosos (hacen mucho ruido)


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 11, 2009)

si tienes razon, pero se dice tambien hace alucividad a la tecnologia de 64bits de los procesadores. 
viiv = 64 en numeros romanos.
sobre los ventiladores podria cambiar el de 80 por uno de 90 para tener los dos de 90, el de 40 no lo puedo cambiar porque si te fijas bien esta en el chipset y no entra uno mas grande, aunque no te niego que hace ruido y cada tanto tengo que lubricarlo.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 11, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> si tienes razon, pero se dice tambien hace alucividad a la tecnologia de 64bits de los procesadores.
> viiv = 64 en numeros romanos.


64 en numeros romanos es LXIV , la alusion seria en todo caso VI_IV = 6_4


----------



## unleased! (Jul 11, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> sobre los ventiladores podria cambiar el de 80 por uno de 90 para tener los dos de 90, el de 40 no lo puedo cambiar porque si te fijas bien esta en el chipset y no entra uno mas grande, aunque no te niego que hace ruido y cada tanto tengo que lubricarlo.
> 
> Saludos


 Mi gráfica ATI tenía un ventilador de esos pequeñitos que la verdad que hacían mucho ruido y era muy malo de limpiar por lo que después de darle vueltas decidí cambiarlo por uno silencioso de 90mm. Le quité el disipador que tenía (si se le puede llamar disipador a una chapa completamente plana) y le puse uno del chipset de una moterboard vieja que tenía tirada por ahí.

Como no tenía anclajes para el ventilador lo que hice fué colarlo con la pistola de silicona caliente y también colarle un par de papeles para guiar el aire caliente hacia el exterior.

No es muy "modding" pero la verdad es que la gráfica está mucho mas fria que antes y no hace nada de ruido.

Te pongo unas fotos del invento para que te hagas una idea.

Saludos!


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 11, 2009)

unleased! garacias por participar, se puede considerar modding ya que le mejoraste dos caracteristicas, el ruido y la temperatura (hice lo mismo con la fx5200). ademas al estar mejor enfriada se puede overclockear si quieres. no tiene que ver con el tema pero tenemos la misma silla


----------



## unleased! (Jul 20, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> unleased! garacias por participar, se puede considerar modding ya que le mejoraste dos caracteristicas, el ruido y la temperatura (hice lo mismo con la fx5200). ademas al estar mejor enfriada se puede overclockear si quieres.


Hummm, dudo que se pueda hacer OC. Es una Sappire ati radeon 9600XT y esta ya viene overclockeada de fábrica, le pasé el ati tools pero se underclockea!   

Por cierto, acabo de subirle mas la frecuencia a mi pequeño. Era de fábrica un pentium 4 a 2.66Ghz y lo tenía en 2.8Ghz. Pues bién, me animé a darle mas caña y llegué al tope de 3.332Ghz! no lo pude subir mas, creo que me limita el chipset de la placa base  . Lo dejé en 3.2Ghz y, a pesar de que está asíncrono con la memoria ram, la verdad que dobló en rendimiento.

El problema que tengo, no se, pero al arrancar el 3Dmark 2005 me salta una pantalla azul con un error "bad_pool_header 0x19" y se reinicia. La verdad que no se que puede ser, le hice un test a la memoria y no da error y con el resto de aplicaciones no tengo problema, solo con el 3Dmark.



			
				arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> no tiene que ver con el tema pero tenemos la misma silla


 jajaja, menuda coincidencia, no?

Saludos!


----------



## Peter613 (Jul 24, 2009)

esta es mi  primer post

 me gustaria enceñarles 

mi pc  fue hecho  con un gabinete de los antiguos esos que se usaban para win 98.

traia una  motherboard pentiun II 


 con los 2 extractores de la parte de atras donde hiba la fuente de poder.

le di un poco de overclock   

llevando un procesador de 3 ghz  a 3.6 ghz 

con una temperatura de  54 °


y aqui la tienen











les dejo un enlace a mi blog donde muestro  parte de  la elavoracion =)

Click aqui =)


salu2


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2009)

Que opinan de usar su PC sin gabinete. Yo lo veo como una idea excelente, super Flujo de aire y menos polvo. Mayor esperanza de vida de tus componentes electronicos al no estarse friendo diariamente dentro de un gabinete.

A debatir.



o algo así:

















Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 25, 2009)

Quiero ver cuando alguien venga y meta el dedito ahí (en la placa).
Tampoco hay que ser tan dramático, si tiene una buena refrigeración va a estar mejor que se la dejas al aire sin circulación de aire.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2009)

hay que debatir.

Por lo menos, el unico inconveniente que yo le veo es el trasporte, cuando hay que llevarla a los eventos DJ, hay que tener cuidado. A la TechStation se le pueden adaptar laminas de aluminio para poder cubrir todas las caras para un trasporte seguro, ya en tu casa la pones como de costumbre. Cuidado con los gatos, primitos, hermanitos y perritos.

Piensen en sus componentes electronicos. Mi disco duro sufria de pantallazos azules de la muerte por estar a 53°c dentro de mi gabinete (Me dí cuenta gracias al Everest) ahora descansa muy frescón afuera del gabinete con unos disipadores encima y un buen ventilador a 43°c. Además donde yo estos nadie se mete mas que yo pero abunda el polvo así que si tuviese la TechStation, solo uno soplidos y listo.

Saludos.


----------



## sony (Jul 25, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Que opinan de usar su PC sin gabinete. Yo lo veo como una idea excelente, super Flujo de aire y menos polvo. Mayor esperanza de vida de tus componentes electronicos al no estarse friendo diariamente dentro de un gabinete.
> 
> A debatir.
> 
> ...


pues la idea no es mala de echo ami ya se me avia ocurrido pero aqui el problema seria que si por acidente tiras un liquido
o alguna herramienta se dañaria la targeta madre.
saludos


----------



## alexus (Jul 25, 2009)

obviamente que sis sos dj, andas con una notebook, esto es algo asi como "un adorno", yo creo que podria andar, obvio, como todo adorno, tiene que "resaltar" en el sitio en que se coloque este.

teniendo un poco de prolijidad, buen gusto, y nada de apuro, se puede lograr algo lindo.

me gustaria hacer algo asi, pero pienso colocarle un acrilico "a modo de mampara" en el frente, con un mecanizado para que iluminandolo por los laterales con unos led de alto brillo, este grabado resalte.

atte. alexus.


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 25, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Que opinan de usar su PC sin gabinete. Yo lo veo como una idea excelente, super Flujo de aire y menos polvo. Mayor esperanza de vida de tus componentes electronicos al no estarse friendo diariamente dentro de un gabinete.
> 
> A debatir.
> 
> Saludos.


No es por nada pero no creas que no va a juntar polvo solo porque este a la intemperie, al contrario todo lo que esta al aire y sin tocarlo junta polvo. Pero que queda lindo queda lindo y no tengo dudas.

Ya que sigue el tema, actualizo las caracteristicas de mi pc, ahora le agregue un disco de 500GB.
Sobre lo de transportar la pc, te muestro un modd interesante para que tengas en cuenta ya que es practico para llevarlo a todos lados.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 26, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> hay que debatir.
> 
> Por lo menos, el unico inconveniente que yo le veo es el trasporte, cuando hay que llevarla a los eventos DJ, hay que tener cuidado. *A la TechStation se le pueden adaptar laminas de aluminio para poder cubrir todas las caras para un trasporte seguro, ya en tu casa la pones como de costumbre*. *Cuidado con los gatos, primitos, hermanitos y perritos. Edit: Tambien se cuidaría del agua. *Obvio.
> 
> ...



Yo no veo muy conveniente llevar una Lap a un evento. Te la roban, se te cae, la mojan con cheve... Mejor me llevo mi TechStation con sus tapas de aluminio desmontables para cuando llegue a mi casa, le quite todas las tapas y a disfrutar.

Esto va para largo.

Saludos.

Edit: Muy buena la idea de la balija, me recuerdan los amplificador de el compañero Rash.







*Así como se ve, nada mas agregenle las tapas de aluminio desmontables, una agarradera en el panel superior, barras donde puedas colgar el CD-ROM, el ATX, el FLoppy (se niega a morir), El disco Duro, los ventiladores, Ect. Por donde lo vean, el aire fluye mejor y mas fresco. Se alarga la vida de los componentes, y hay menos polvo. Dentro de un gabinete, este polvo se queda girando y girando hasta que se va acumulando en algún lado. Con la TechStation esto no ocurre, ya que aire con polvo que entra, como llego se va, simple y sencillo. 
Ademas, si ya hay un poco de polvo acumulado en la placa, con un soplido se va, cosa que en un gabinete hay que desmontar y personalmente ir limpiando componente por componente.*
Sobre los HDD, estos solo se dañan al caerse, esten funcionando o no. Si están en movimiento (transporte hacia el lugar del evento) algo normal, dentro de un rack, es muy improbable que se dañen.

Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## rodr0 (Jul 26, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Que opinan de usar su PC sin gabinete. Yo lo veo como una idea excelente, super Flujo de aire y menos polvo. Mayor esperanza de vida de tus componentes electronicos al no estarse friendo diariamente dentro de un gabinete.
> 
> A debatir.
> 
> Saludos.



fachero pero... el problema es que sin darnos cuenta, hay sarpada mugre dando vueltas en el ambiente, por lo tanto, con el paso del tiempo, las placas y demas se llenarian de polvillo, pelusa, etc. para tener la PC en esas condicions que muestran as fotos, tendrias que estar dandole mucha pelota al tema de sopletear las placas para sacarle esa mugro. y si los gabinetes cerrados estan, por algo es, y estoy re contra seguro, que acumulan muchisima menos mugre cerrados que abiertos o al aire libre. el tema, es tener una buena refrigeracion y no se hasta que punto tantos coolers. tene en cuenta el consumo que lleva cada uno (si, 200 mAh seran pocos, pero suma suma y suma, y se te hacen una barbaridad. no olvidar la combinacion disipador/cooler


pero lo admito, queda muy bonito eso =)


----------



## alexus (Jul 26, 2009)

que yo sepa todos los dj usas notebook´s, para las sesiones, comoda, facil de transportar, etc.

es obvio que el acceso a la mesa del sonidista es restringido, no va a ir cualquiera a cambiar de track porque no le gusta.


----------



## Rock-R (Jul 26, 2009)

Estoy todavia terminando mi PC,. me falta el prosesador..
Motherboard ASUS P5LD2-X/1333
Intel Celeron D 1.8, el mes que viene, Core 2 Duo 3.1
2G RAM- DDR2
GeForce 9600GT 512Mb- PCI-E
Disco de 160Gb -IDE
Grabaroda DVD, lector de tarjetas, dico 3/4 (le voy a sacar esa unidad)
fuente 550W


----------



## alexus (Jul 26, 2009)

buen sonido! jeje y el chivo de "foros"!

estan interesantes esos ventiladores para bahia pci!

la iluminacion es ultravioleta verdad?

atte. alexus.


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 26, 2009)

buena maquina amigo Rock-R, gracias por animarte presentarnosla.
para mi que el fan de la bahia tiene led azul de alta, el que tiene UV es el que esta arriba, aparte del tubo que esta atras.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jul 26, 2009)

claro alvaro, yo nunca espesifique en que lugar esta la luz UV.

ahora que tengo cam (mia) voy a subir una foto de mi pc.

alvaro te estoy esperando en el Mike Sierra November.

un abrazo.


----------



## Rock-R (Jul 26, 2009)

le iba a poner mas pero no hay plata.. pasa que estoy ahorrando para el core 2 duo
el fan azul de abajo le puse un solo led
y los demas es ultravioleta


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 26, 2009)

bueno, quisa esta no sea mi area pero creo (y solo creo) que con el tema de ventilacion fan's y gabinetes tendria una mejor solucion solamente con que consiguieran "un" solo flujo de ventilacion dando prioridad a lo que mas se calienta asi se ahorrarian tanto desmadre la pelusa siempre existira asi que no hay de otra mas que el mantenimiento tenga o no gabinete, piensenlo, si ponen dos fan's encontrados el flujo sera nulo asi que no enfriaria y no tendria sentido

otra cosa, lo de los dj's y las note, no creo que les convenga esas cosas se calientan de a madres y no prometen seguridad en su transmisión, pero bueno gustos de cada quien


y por ultimo, ¿es nesesario tanto pinche foquito?


----------



## TheLordRayden (Jul 27, 2009)

saludos , veo interesante este post , je , aca les dejo unas imagenes de mi pc , wee ya casi la actualizo jeje











como veran , y viendo lo que dice tacatomon , con este gabinete no hay mucho problem si esta cerrado , pues se sigue viendo todo lo interior , bueno al menos a mi me gusta como se ven por dentro todas las partes , y mas las sensibles a los catodos o a los uv's je.

pd: ya despues subo imagenes mas actuales con mis nuevas piezas


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2009)

De eso se trata el Modding  Ponerles foquitos .

Las LAps, la verdad, no me dan confianza en un evento. Mas vale un PC bien sobrado para que no tengas problemas con nada, ademas si tiene Vista seguro te falla en algún evento. Mas vale XP para irse a ala segura.

Lo de un solo flujo de aire en los gabinetes no sirve. Las PC´s de ahora nececittan que el aire fluya en todas direcciones dentro del gabinete, algo así como un remolino. Los ventiladores que meten aire fresco y los que consumen ese aire que son los de los Micros, las Vcard, y luego todo ese aire caliente sale por la ATX.
Ahora, los fujos de aire cambian de PC a PC.

Salga lo que salga, Prefiero una TechStation. A esas ni por donde. ;-)

Saludos.


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 27, 2009)

Edito para actualizar las caracteristicas de mi pc, ahora podeo una aceleradora nVIDIA xFx 7800GTX 256MB ddr3. por otro lado lo hice tambien para que el tema no muera.


Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 10, 2010)

ac les dejo el engendo de mi computadora, y sin meterle foquitos, como no tenia espacio en la mesa de mi taller decidi ingertarla en un espacio muerto, total que esa fue la soluciones muy compacto y funcional, lo malo es que presindi de unidades opticas y no hay espacio para tarjetas pci, lo bueno es que ni se nota y no estorba, la foto de como se ve en general la encuentran en:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/358220/


----------



## webster26 (Sep 21, 2010)

arubaro22 dijo:


> Hola a todos, he creado este tema para compartir todo lo que tenga que ver con el interesante mundo del modding en todos sus aspectos desde: iluminación, refrigeración, diseño de gabinetes, audio, hasta lo que la imaginación nos lleve.
> 
> El modding es el arte de personalizar o modificaciones una PC, desde la torre hasta cuaquier periferico u accesorio que la compone. Las modificaciones pueden ser: para darle una mejor estetica o para aumentar su rendimiento, o en el mejor de los casos (para mi gusto) la combinacion de las dos, a las personas que realizan modding se les llama modder. Podemos asimilarlo al tuning en los automoviles, de hecho se trata de lo mismo ya que en el tuning se modifican los autos para tener una mejor visual y/o para aumentar su rendimiento en tosos los sentidios, por esa razon se creo la palabra modding para las PC para diferenciarlo del tuning que es de los autos.
> Los invito a que se animen a subir fotos de sus modificaciones en sus PC, y los que no le han hecho nada tambien compartan sus maquinas, asi como tambien circuitos e ideas para modificaciones. Y para romper el hielo les dejo unas fotos de la pc que tuve anteriormente.
> ...



oye pues te quedo bien... pero para que tanto ventilador, es la tubina??? jejejej

oye coyote, tu computadora es el xbox verdad


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 21, 2010)

chicos que laburitos los suyos!!
helmito creo que nunca vi algo parecido...jaja ingertos???jeje original!

mm...la verdad que no sabria como moddingear (o como se diga ) mi notebook...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2010)

Acá les presento un "intento de modding" de la PC que tengo haciendo de gateway/firewall a internet. De noche se vé mucho mas bonita cuando se encienden las luces, pero tomé las fotos de día...y yá...

PD: Es una 486-DX4 de 100-Mhz...de la época de la inquisición... y corre un Brazil Firewall LINUX..que funciona perfecto!


----------



## Lord Chango (Sep 21, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Acá les presento un "intento de modding" de la PC que tengo haciendo de gateway/firewall a internet. De noche se vé mucho mas bonita cuando se encienden las luces, pero tomé las fotos de día...y yá...
> 
> PD: Es una 486-DX4 de 100-Mhz...de la época de la inquisición... y corre un Brazil Firewall LINUX..que funciona perfecto!
> 
> ...


 Pum para arriba con ese equipo, Ezaballa!! No se porque, pero me hace acordar a Darth Vader, (va con onda, je).

Yo tengo varios de esos equipos arcaicos, Pentium Socket 5, Socket 7 y K6-2, algún dia espero encontrarles uso... Mientras tanto, uso los gabinetes para armar amplis y demas.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2010)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Pum para arriba con ese equipo, Ezaballa!! No se porque, *pero me hace acordar a Darth Vader*, (va con onda, je).



CHAN CHAN!!!! No lo había visto de esa forma  

Esta noche voy a tomar una foto en la oscuridad para que se vea el efecto de las luces. La "patas" son *azules*, el cuerpo es *negro* y las luces internas son *rojas*, por eso la idea era que se llamara algo alegórico...como..._"agua, carbón y fuego"_...pero nunca me tomé el trabajo de grabarlo sobre el acrílico (aún cuando tengo todas las fresas para hacerlo)...pero lo de Darth Vader me dá nuevas ideas :estudiando: :estudiando:.....


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 21, 2010)

chulo de bonito ezavalla, te quedo muy bien

el gabinete de mi compu no es de xbox es tpa de un dvd


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2010)

Así se vé en la oscuridad:


----------



## thestig (Oct 6, 2010)

Hola, les cuento sobre mi pc que tiene unos añitos ya
mother: asus P5VD2-MX SE
RAM: 2 GB ddr2 Markivision 333 mhz
micro: Intel Core 2 duo e4400 2 ghz
vga: nVidia geForce 7200 gs
HDD: Western Digital caviar 150 gb

estoy en proceso de agregarle algunos fans para refrigerar mejor el gabinete y ya que estoy algo le voy a hacer para cambiarlo un poco; cuando lo haga prometo fotos

Me intereso este post que tiene la misma placa de video que yo y me gustaria hacerle un overclock para mejorar un poco su rendimiento, tengo un cooler de 5x5 par agregarle pero veo que es un visitante, habra forma de contactarlo?

saludos



> mi pc tiene un amd
> -64 x2 4200+
> -2 gb de memoria ram ddr2
> -grafica nvida 7200gs overclockeada y con un pequenio ventilador aniadido.
> ...


----------



## Ericktronik (May 21, 2011)

Este fue mi primer Modding

Solo le instale un vumetro estereo en uno de los frontales.


By ericktronik at 2011-05-21


By ericktronik at 2011-05-21


----------



## RobertRoig (Jun 3, 2011)

Un portatil que no iba muy bien... se sobrecalentaba y se apagaba solo... . .. le limpie el ventilador y tal..salio mucha.. . . .pelusa y tal.. pero seguia fallando.
Solucion:





con un clavo calentado en el fuego de la cocina,,, bien agarrado con unas alicates le iba cortando/fundiendo el respiradero...
 y con unas maderas y un carton... el trasto... Super!


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 22, 2011)

este moding no es mio, ni en sueños tendria una de estas pero comparto la info 






http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2011/06/22/uriel-the-fire-of-god-pc-by-nfc/


----------



## denianke (Jun 23, 2011)

Con repecto a lo de tener los componentes al aire libre, mmm que pasa con la corrosión por la humedad, bueno al menos mi ciudad es calurosa y húmeda y los puertos de mi lap y/o computadora de escritorio que no se utilizan terminan oxidandose :enfadado:


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 3, 2011)

He visto tiempo atrás una solución tipo "pecera" para CPUs que calientan demasiado. Consta en quitar los FAN (todos) y sumergir la Mother, con los componentes, en una pecera llena de aceite (no conductor) en la que supuestamente se repartiría el calor que produce, y sería como estar inmerso en un gran disipador.
Parece medio fantástico, pero hay varios ya en la web que se animaron.


----------

